

Rdrr on The Simpsons - zkz
http://homepage.smc.edu/nestler_andrew/math7/rdrr.htm

======
yread
Is there any native English speaker to explain me why this problem/solution is
funny?

~~~
noodle
the final line worked out on the board, r dr r, is a homophone to the phrase
"hardy har har", which is basically mock laughter, an expression to mean that
something is funny. so the joke would be that the answer is funny because it
sounds like laughter.

[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hardy%20har%2...](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hardy%20har%20har)

------
digispaghetti
Funniest thing is that the plot behind her head in the first picture looks
like an ejaculating penis. Serendipidus timing on the capture :)

~~~
jibiki
So this guy is being evaluated by a psychiatrist. The psychiatrist shows him
an inkblot and asks, "what does this look like to you?"

"Sex," the guy says. So the psychiatrist shows him another one. "That looks
like sex too," says the guy. He shows him a third inkblot. "Yeah, that's
definitely sex."

"Sir, it appears that you have a sexual fixation," says the psychiatrist.

"Well, at least I'm not the one drawing the dirty pictures."

